# What becomes of the Runt of the Triplet Litter?



## Sheepshape (Sep 8, 2015)

Triplets and higher multiples can lead to one or more very undersized and, at times, non-viable lambs.
I thought I'd show you what became of a lucky couple of mine.

1. ARYA

Arya, last of triplets born to an old mother. Difficult birth, two lambs (Arya plus a much larger ram lamb) being born simultaneously..ram head first, Arya tail first. Arya was pushed back to allow ram lamb to be born, then Arya born....not breathing. Arya very blue....mouth to muzzle....several fits, then began to breathe....a couple of pounds of thin, weak, slimy life. Taken to the house, urine black from muscle breakdown the following day, but would take a bottle (small amounts)

Day One



 

16 months later....








2. SHIRLEY

Born in early April this year....the third to be born of triplets. The first two were large ram lambs. Shirley was born VERY quickly, tail first and with the sac across her face. Sac quickly removed and breathed after a little persuasion....but MINUTE. Taken to the house and, again,took synthetic colostrum in small amounts from a bottle, but, at just 2.5 lbs didn't look destined to to live. However.....here is Shirley at a week (wearing an extra-small dog coat).


 



 

Here is Shirley now.



Both ewes are as big (if not bigger) than their contemporaries and are fit and healthy having suffered no significant illnesses since their traumatic births.
Not all are so lucky by any means, but it does underline the importance of trying if you are in a position to do so.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 8, 2015)

Great post!

This is my smallest in a set of dam raised triplet. The dam is 10 years old too! He's still smaller than twins born the same age but perfectly healthy and growing well.




This is his full brother from 2011 who was also the smallest in a set of trips and he's now huge! Well, for a jacob


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 9, 2015)

That's a nice story, and a happy ending.  They are beautiful sheep too!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 9, 2015)

@Roving Jacobs your sheep are unique looking. What breed are they?


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Oct 23, 2015)

All lovely sheep and stories!

Funny enough my main ram is a quad(and #4 to boot) breeder sold him to me.. saying he's smallish and likely not amount to much in way of stature... lol a few years later? he is a BIG boy, produces equally good sized boys and is a brilliant personality, showing sometimes the underdog does come out on top.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2015)

This was a great thread! What a good idea!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 24, 2015)

Goatgirl47 said:


> @Roving Jacobs your sheep are unique looking. What breed are they?



Oops, I don't know how I missed this. They're jacobs 

Edit: 
Bonsai is still growing and growing. He's just about the same size as twin rams born the day after him now.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 25, 2015)

Roving Jacobs, though are some handsome sheep......I personally prefer the ones with 4 horns to the ones with two, they look SO...well ridiculous....but in a VERY good way. I love the vaguely odd!

Nice primitive sheep are Jacobs.....are they easy to care for?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 26, 2015)

They are very hands off and easy to care for. Mine barely need hoof trimming once a year, rarely need worming, raise twins and triplets with no problems and generally stay out of my hair. Just have to be careful with fencing because they can get hung up. They aren't perfect for every situation but I love having them around and they're the real workhorses of my farm.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Jan 9, 2016)

I recently read an article (scholarly, university type) on runt ruminants. It was really interesting and encouraging really. Most people believe runts will always be small, but according to the study, if they're given half a chance they can be everything they're genetically capable of....

This fall I had a first time ewe that gave birth to a single ram lamb. He was the tiniest little thing! Compared to the others born at the same time, he was half their size....but now, at 5 months, you can hardly tell.

Thanksgiving week, I had a set of twin ewes born. I came in the barn that morning (25F) to find them still wet. One was lying on the floor with her legs sprawled out behind her. I'm not sure why, but she couldn't stand up - she was so small! I got a warm towel and wrapped her up, took her inside and put her by the fireplace. I had to give her an enema and tube feed her to get her started, but today she's awesome! At 6 weeks she's still smaller than her sister, but she's a thick little girl. I can hardly wait to see what she looks like as a yearling.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2016)

Great stories!

My little (well, not so little now) Shirley and Arya (now a yearling) were scanned a few days back and both are expecting twins.

So my little runt girls have grown up well and are going to be a mums. Seems to bear out exactly what you were saying, n8ivetxn.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Jan 31, 2016)

Good to hear it! I've had a couple of trips and twins that were uneven at birth, and ususally they even out by weaning time....it's good to know others have similar experience


----------

